# LG Montana First Look



## CajunRider (Feb 9, 2005)

Stopped by a new LG Montana today. The 3940HST looks good. The tractor came with a Daedong engine and 2 set of rear remotes as standard equipment. Every things looks decent. The loader has quick attach and is well built. The sub frame at the bottom of the tractor is set too low. They could have easily saved 2 inch of clearance without any effort. Wonder why they build it so low. The deck is semi-flat and is compact. For me it's OK but for a big guy I think it's a little tight.

I also looked at the 3840 Shuttle Shift. This one has a Mitsubishi engine. Also has two set of rear remotes as std equipment. Overall quality seems on par with Branson. Engines are the same as those used in Mahindras: a mix of Deadong and Mitsubishi.

My impression is that while they are a new start-up, I think they are on the fast track and look like they are here to stay. As with any new startup however, dealer support is going to be spotty so buyers beware.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Never heard of them. Any pictures at all?


----------



## CajunRider (Feb 9, 2005)

I didn't take any pics but here's a link to some:
http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/.../584583/page/0/view/collapsed/sb/5/o//fpart/1


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

They remind me of bronson tractors. 
The compact design is very popular right now.


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

I believe they are the same parent company that makes some of the Mahindra models and also some of the Tafe models. That 3940 model should have had a Mitsubishi motor in it. I believe the 3440 is the daedong motor.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

LG makes the Montana tractors. They also make the compact FarmTrac machines up to 40 HP.


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

I had a 4110 Mahindra and even though the Montana's look the same, they are not.,, The 4110/3510 Mahindra's are made by TYM with Daiding(Kioti engines) LG, is another totally different manufacturer


----------

